# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  GOP Congressman Defending Privacy Vote: 'Nobody's Got To Use The Internet

## DamianTV

https://politics.slashdot.org/story/...e-the-internet




> Wisconsin congressman F. James Sensenbrenner Jr. defended his decision to help repeal broadband privacy rules by telling a constituent, "Nobody's got to use the Internet." An anonymous reader quotes the 73-year-old congressman:
> "And the thing is that if you start regulating the Internet like a utility, if we did that right at the beginning, we would have no Internet... Internet companies have invested an awful lot of money in having almost universal service now. The fact is is that, you know, I don't think it's my job to tell you that you cannot get advertising for your information being sold. My job, I think, is to tell you that you have the opportunity to do it, and then you take it upon yourself to make that choice... That's what the law has been, and I think we ought to have more choices rather than fewer choices with the government controlling our everyday lives."
> 
> "The congressman then moved on to the next question," reports The Washington Post, but criticism of his remarks appeared on social media. One activist complained that the congressman's position was don't use the internet if you don't want your information sold to advertisers -- drawing a clarification from the congressman's office.
> 
> "Actually he said that nobody has to use the Internet. They have a choice. Big difference."


No one ever actually said our elected leaders were exactly smart...  We dont all have personal assistants that can run around and do everything for us.  Some of us actually have to do our own chores.

----------


## specsaregood

> https://politics.slashdot.org/story/...e-the-internet
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever actually said our elected leaders were exactly smart...  We dont all have personal assistants that can run around and do everything for us.  Some of us actually have to do our own chores.


Well if you disagree with him, then he is smarter than you and you are on the wrong site.

----------


## Dr.3D

Somebody should ask him how we are supposed to keep track of the multitude of laws those idiots keep passing if we don't use the internet.  As it is, it's impossible to keep track of what those idiots are doing.

----------


## DamianTV

> Somebody should ask him how we are supposed to keep track of the multitude of laws those idiots keep passing if we don't use the internet.  As it is, it's impossible to keep track of what those idiots are doing.


Just the way they want it too...

----------


## Superfluous Man

Is anything he said wrong?

----------


## kpitcher

Yes, the fact of the matter is the Internet was funded by government money. Citizens have already paid to have universal access.  In fact over 400 billion for it that hasn't been delivered. 

http://newnetworks.com/bookofbrokenpromises.htm

If the government would actually demand that contracts be met then everyone would have access to real high speed internet.

----------

